# Could this western work?



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a chance to pick up a complete western elec/hydro setup that was originally on a chevy(73-91) mounts, 7.5', pump frame lights wiring and controller for $400. I know the mounts will need fabbing, but if I do fab them, I should just be able to wire it and use it? It will be going on a '98 wrangler. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I have a friend that is a great welder fabricator so the mount wont be too bad.....price wise at least...lol. but any tips would help. I just cant get the $$ to buy a set up for a tj right now. Here are a few pics of the plow. thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

that looks like a 8' plow
can you make it work yes, I think it will be too heavy for your jeep frame
you will need to up your front springs and ad a lot of counter weight


----------



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

This one might be the better way to go....fisher, all included for $500obo. prob do this set up.


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

I was going to say the same thing; it looks like a 8ft plow. Plus, it looks like a Western Pro Plow which is heavier duty than the typical plow. It would be heavy even on a 1/2 ton. I think it'll be really heavy on your Jeep. My brother has one just like it on his 1/2 ton and it pulls it right down w/o air shocks up front. Not a bad deal though. 

You could always buy it and then keep your eye out for a Western blade only for sale which you can usuall buy for around $200-$300 and put a lighter duty one on the same mount.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

cjshloman;1383337 said:


> This one might be the better way to go....fisher, all included for $500obo. prob do this set up.


This is a lighter plow (only 2 trip springs) However being a speedcaster the the entire head gear (plow lights,pump, lifting ram all that **** stays on the jeep just the plow and aframe comes off.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

cjshloman;1383337 said:


> This one might be the better way to go....fisher, all included for $500obo. prob do this set up.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That looks better, offer $400 if it works and nothing is rusted through.


----------

